# SOTM - September 2022 - It's Reclaimed or Repurposed Materials Time!



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

SOTM - September 2022 - Reclaimed or Repurposed Materials

This month's challenge is to create a frame out of an object that was previously used for something totally unrelated. The final frame does not have to resemble the objects that they started out as, the materials just need to be rebuilt into a slingshot. The more the frame is made from the repurposed material the better. We've had this contest before and it was lots of fun, so to give you some ideas, you can check out this link -








SSOTM April 2020 Repurposed Materials


Ok here we go. As we are mostly 'trapped' at home this should be an interesting one. When many people first start making slingshot frames we start to see them in all sorts of interesting everyday objects. This month's challenge to to create a frame from anything that was previously used for...




www.slingshotforum.com





As it sits right now, the judges will be picking one over-all winner with the normal badges for 1st, 2nd, & 3rd places.


The slingshot itself must be your own work, a new build only, and must be accompanied with dated building pics or videos throughout the month, starting today at the earliest - and ending at 11:59pm, September 30th 2022

*Up to 3 entries per person this month maximum.

*The voting and final judging will be determined by a poll first, and then we have a pannel of 6 judges at this time that will make the final judgment for the Gold, Silver, & Bronze awards.

The person's with the most votes are usually the winners but in the end, our pannel of judges will make the final decision...

*There will be Gold, Silver, & Bronze Badges awarded.
*All entries must be posted into this September 2022 SOTM thread. 
*Any other "Threads" started in another section for a frame that is also entered in this sotm will not be considered because we want to keep all entries located within this thread.
* Any slingshots made or started before this date (August 31st, 2022) are not eligible.

🌞*Start building and let's have some fun* 🌞


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

I can't wait to see what people come up with this month!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow, I have alot of junk to look through! No ideas yet😬😬


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I dunno. That contest in particular drove me insane'r. Alfred E.M. was having some fun getting into the mix as well. A lot of folks on that contest thread are no longer around.


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Well I found some things that could work, but I didn't like them, I may have to go down to the forge when it gets cooler, and see what my hammer can make, lots of old stuff there😕😕


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Uh oh get ready for Cass to drop the hammer it's about to get real 🤣


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

@SLING-N-SHOT im thinking I might throw a repurposed mains gas pipe in here 🤔 🎯 what you think of your one buddy is there anything you think I could have made better on the one I sent you 🤷 when I done the batpolestyle one for a little guy one time I stripped it right back so it was super smooth for the little guys hands but the FTC style I sent you I left baked on the face but smoothed on the sides 👌🎯👍🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 hope your well by the way you old debarking y brancher natty guy 😏🤣🤣🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙🎯👍👌


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Booral121 said:


> @SLING-N-SHOT im thinking I might throw a repurposed mains gas pipe in here   what you think of your one buddy is there anything you think I could have made better on the one I sent you  when I done the batpolestyle one for a little guy one time I stripped it right back so it was super smooth for the little guys hands but the FTC style I sent you I left baked on the face but smoothed on the sides  hope your well by the way you old debarking y brancher natty guy


Can’t find anything wrong with the one you sent me John, shoots great, feels great…..I’d say go for it, and if you don’t like it, you got 2 more entries to improve on it 

Loving me some old debarked Y branches ! 
Hope you and yours are well also . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Can’t find anything wrong with the one you sent me John, shoots great, feels great…..I’d say go for it, and if you don’t like it, you got 2 more entries to improve on it
> 
> Loving me some old debarked Y branches !
> Hope you and yours are well also .
> ...


Im in hospital in the morning bud there's something wrong with my leg 💙🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👊🎯👍 but once out I will get a slab done and then decide on what design to go with 👊🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿👍


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Booral121 said:


> Im in hospital in the morning bud there's something wrong with my leg  but once out I will get a slab done and then decide on what design to go with


WOW, sorry to hear that brother, what do they think it is ? 

PM me so we don’t hijack the PFS post 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> WOW, sorry to hear that brother, what do they think it is ?
> 
> PM me so we don’t hijack the PFS post
> 
> ...


Let me in on that PM, I’m curious too.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> SOTM - September 2022 - Reclaimed or Repurposed Materials
> 
> This month's challenge is to create a frame out of an object that was previously used for something totally unrelated. The final frame does not have to resemble the objects that they started out as, the materials just need to be rebuilt into a slingshot. The more the frame is made from the repurposed material the better. We've had this contest before and it was lots of fun, so to give you some ideas, you can check out this link -
> 
> ...


i had forgotten how funny and how much fun that contest was,got tears runnin down my face,lmao.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

oky doky,i was in the last one,gonna jump into this one too


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

Alrighty, here is my first entry for this month! And I actually remembered to date the pictures as well haha. 

So this was a figure 8 climbing belay. Plenty of slingshots have been made from them, however i wanted to take a different approach. I cut the small end as the fork at an asymmetrical angle to make my right hand hold easier to do without having to twist my wrist as much as with other slings. I also cut the bottom to give an asymmetrical grip and kept a bit of a nub on the otherside for me to attach a magnet for steel balls. Let me know what you think guys!


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow! Different twist!!😁 love that😀😀


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

DGBurns42 said:


> Alrighty, here is my first entry for this month! And I actually remembered to date the pictures as well haha.
> 
> So this was a figure 8 climbing belay. Plenty of slingshots have been made from them, however i wanted to take a different approach. I cut the small end as the fork at an asymmetrical angle to make my right hand hold easier to do without having to twist my wrist as much as with other slings. I also cut the bottom to give an asymmetrical grip and kept a bit of a nub on the otherside for me to attach a magnet for steel balls. Let me know what you think guys!
> View attachment 376571


I think it looks like a neat idea, great job 🤠🍻


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool twist on the Figure 8 Descender frame 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

very cool,an interesting variation


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

Cass said:


> Wow! Different twist!!😁 love that😀😀


Thank you! I originally planned to cut an 8 descender on the small end for the Altoid challenge last month


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

Reed Lukens said:


> I think it looks like a neat idea, great job 🤠🍻


Much appreciated! Definitely took a little bit of practice to shoot


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Cool twist on the Figure 8 Descender frame
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thanks! Definitely a bit quirky to shoot, but its more comfortable to hold than my pictures would suggest haha


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

skarrd said:


> very cool,an interesting variation


Thank you! Originally I wanted to do something similar with the small end being used as the fork for the Altoids contest last month, but since size was no longer a factor I decided to get weird with it haha


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Well this bottle opener that always ends up lost found a new purpose last night. So here is my entry for this month 🙂


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice one Jon! A mini flat top, great idea 🤠🍻


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice one Jon! A mini flat top, great idea 🤠🍻


Thanks Reed! It only seemed right, I was going to do it on one of the rounded ends but I was like that's too much work I could literally just drill two holes 🤣


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

pocket shooter Delux


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

skarrd said:


> pocket shooter Delux


Haha yeah except it wants to execute my finger when I pull those bands back 🤣😂


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Ok hit dollar store for a pie server hit the electronic recycling bin and tin from dad . Smashed the lap top apart almost got one side circuit board strip enough do something. See get something going next few days


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Man though there be more pcb board in a laptop should grabbed a tv 📺 I guess 😂


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Jcharmin92 said:


> Haha yeah except it wants to execute my finger when I pull those bands back


Meaning what exactly Jon ? ( band slap ? )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Meaning what exactly Jon ? ( band slap ? )
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


The part where I put my finger through is so thin that when I draw back it digs right into my pointer finger, its almost unbearable after 3 to 4 shots but it shoots!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Portboy said:


> Ok hit dollar store for a pie server hit the electronic recycling bin and tin from dad . Smashed the lap top apart almost got one side circuit board strip enough do something. See get something going next few days
> View attachment 376938
> 
> View attachment 376939
> ...


Oh Boy,this is gonna be interesting


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Oh Boy,this is gonna be interesting


Oh already is haha plastic and metal flying all over living room . Ya don’t want me working on you laptop tell ya that for certain


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang i have so much "junque" around here i just cant get the brain pan in gear,,,,,,,,,,,,,so many possibilities,lol.
that and still rounding up funds to replace transmission,Crap they have gotten expensive,almost as much as i paid for the point and steer econo s#%t box from hell,lol,,,,,,,,,,hmmm,wonder whats inside one i could use for,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

skarrd said:


> Dang i have so much "junque" around here i just cant get the brain pan in gear,,,,,,,,,,,,,so many possibilities,lol.
> that and still rounding up funds to replace transmission,Crap they have gotten expensive,almost as much as i paid for the point and steer econo s#%t box from hell,lol,,,,,,,,,,hmmm,wonder whats inside one i could use for,,,,,,,,,,


Got be something in there lol carve it right out the pan


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

my next car is gonna be a Goat wagon,,,,,,,,


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Very nice stuff here, gentlemen! My entry (if it works) will be much less "industrial"  ....opened the recycle barrel & scrap/burn bin and the brain started cranking. I didn't think to post the materials first but here they are in no particular order. I will have build pics when I post the end product.












































....Tim


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

another very interesting assembly of stuff


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

...........


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> View attachment 376994
> View attachment 376995
> ...........


Awesome 👏 that’s outside the box thinking 🤔


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

I need to get busy!


----------



## DGBurns42 (5 mo ago)

bottlecap said:


> View attachment 376994
> View attachment 376995
> ...........


Drill a hole into it and use it as a tumbler lid haha


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Problems on the north front lost a bearing on the armature for belt sander 😡 got new ones in but lost time never expected an over haul this morning


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Lost me balls haha


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

bottlecap said:


> View attachment 376994
> View attachment 376995
> ...........











Hmmmm, can’t wait to see where this one’s going….but I’m definitely interested Tim, lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks guys.
Few more progress shots...


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Here's mine made this yesterday


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

There's a shooter  🍻 
Nice job @Slingshot28


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Thanks for the compliment


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Neat idea!! Nice😁😁


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

Slingshot28 said:


> Here's mine made this yesterday
> View attachment 377076
> View attachment 377077
> View attachment 377078
> ...


Nice one bro 😎


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Slingshot28 said:


> Here's mine made this yesterday
> View attachment 377076
> View attachment 377077
> View attachment 377078
> ...


that will def work,looks good


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Like the wrench idea, nice job, so much more portable than my beast.
So here are remaining build pics and a short shoot video, nothing fancy.
Hope you guys like it. Calling it The Juggernaut...
Hoping to squeeze in another entry before time runs out...





































































Hopefully that works...

T


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Like the wrench idea, nice job, so much more portable than my beast.
> So here are remaining build pics and a short shoot video, nothing fancy.
> Hope you guys like it. Calling it The Juggernaut...
> Hoping to squeeze in another entry before time runs out...
> ...


Very cool!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Very unique Tim, like it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice job @bottlecap Tim, that looks pretty cool all the way around. Great shooting!
🤠 🍻 🍻😍


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

bottlecap said:


> Like the wrench idea, nice job, so much more portable than my beast.
> So here are remaining build pics and a short shoot video, nothing fancy.
> Hope you guys like it. Calling it The Juggernaut...
> Hoping to squeeze in another entry before time runs out...
> ...


awesome,


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Thank you guys! It's an ODD one, for sure, but comfortable, accurate and virtually $0............and fun.


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Thank you guys! It's an ODD one, for sure, but comfortable, accurate and virtually $0............and fun.


Man I would never thought of that 😁 there a wild Asian fella on utube he makes frames from anything toilet bowl bushes to rebar . I think you just beat him


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Haha! Thanks, man. Yes I've seen some of those vids, some cool looking weapons.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work.

Used meat cutting bench top,
oriented strand board from crate,
caster from defunct display kiosk...got a bunch of those.





























































...she's shaping up,...more to follow...


----------



## Portboy (Nov 17, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Entry #2 is in the chute, still a ways to go...Materials so far, all saved from trip to dumpster at work.
> 
> Used meat cutting bench top,
> oriented strand board from crate,
> ...


Very cool man dang your second one 😳 I am stuck in a rut got pull myself out only 11 full days left 🤬 this month is flying by


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

No joke. I’m dragging azz on this one. I’ve got an old golf putter and a broken blender but they just ain’t coming together right.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this month is flying by,and i still havent got an inspiration,,,,,,,,,,,
too many other things goin on at the moment i guess,
11 days,hmmmm,still hope


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

I'm glad the SOTM contests have restarted - always thought it was cool to see what ideas others come up with. For this months contest, I had an old crappy stratocaster copy guitar body laying around for years - I pirated the neck and electronics out of it years ago for other guitar projects. Plywood isn't the best material for solid guitar bodies anyways so it wasn't worth anything to me, so this months SOTM gave me an idea ... always looking to make something useful out of nothing as my dad used to say. Anyways, this is a bit picture heavy - but I wanted to show what I started with. The whole idea was to also use just scraps of wood I had lying around the shop - no cutting or planing - I found a little chunk of cocobolo that was just big enough for the palm swell & a thin piece of zebrawood for the front, so I threw it all up in blender & this is what I came up with --->










Here's what I started with --->










cut it to width and glued on the top --->

















The paint on the guitar was unbelievably thick - it was actually a plastic skin that must have been dipped, so I managed to keep that for the back --->










Turns out it was actually a really high quality piece of plywood - no voids at all --->










I drilled out a cavity before I glued on the palm swell & weighted it with lead so it's much heavier than it looks - def helps me not wobble as much. Here's a couple more pics --->



















sumthin' outa nothin' -->


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

That's a purdy fork, man, Woooo! Nice, nice work and excellent use of materials!

I was just resizing some pics to post also, just some more materials and inching along with the build...
A piece of inch thick composite deck I bought at goodwill for another project, rubber band off a lobster claw, and carved a bead out of hydrangea twig...it'll all make sense in a few days.
















































....


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> That's a purdy fork, man, Woooo! Nice, nice work and excellent use of materials!
> 
> I was just resizing some pics to post also, just some more materials and inching along with the build...
> A piece of inch thick composite deck I bought at goodwill for another project, rubber band off a lobster claw, and carved a bead out of hydrangea twig...it'll all make sense in a few days.
> ...


Anxious to see how yours comes out ... with that grip, should hold more like a pistol - like that idea ! Side question - how do you get your pictures sizes so small - mine are so big, I couldn't figure out how to reduce them to not take up so much bandwidth ... thx


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

That's a beautiful build @snydes 
🤠 🍻  🍻


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

snydes said:


> Anxious to see how yours comes out ... with that grip, should hold more like a pistol - like that idea ! Side question - how do you get your pictures sizes so small - mine are so big, I couldn't figure out how to reduce them to not take up so much bandwidth ... thx


I like to use GIMP, free download, very similar to photoshop. Open it in that program, then image>scale>type in dimensions...


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> I like to use GIMP, free download, very similar to photoshop. Open it in that program, then image>scale>type in dimensions...
> 
> View attachment 377573


Thanks for explanation - I'll def check that out !


----------



## Cass (Nov 16, 2020)

Wow they are all nice! My father passed last Saturday, so I am out this month😢😢 . I had a great idea to forge a couple from some mower blades I have laying around, but I have too much to think about now


----------



## Slide-Easy (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Wow they are all nice! My father passed last Saturday, so I am out this month😢😢 . I had a great idea to forge a couple from some mower blades I have laying around, but I have too much to think about now


Sorry for your loss..,.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cass said:


> Wow they are all nice! My father passed last Saturday, so I am out this month😢😢 . I had a great idea to forge a couple from some mower blades I have laying around, but I have too much to think about now


We're all praying for you guy Cass, very sorry for your loss. This month has been a blow out month for us also, we've lost 3 close friends in 3 weeks...


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Geez, tough times. Sorry Cass, and Reed, for your loss(es).


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Sorry for your losses @Cass And @Reed Lukens our thoughts and prayers are with you guys


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Cool slings John and Tim.

Cass and Reed, truly sorry for your losses and will keep both you and your families in my thoughts and prayers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Cass said:


> Wow they are all nice! My father passed last Saturday, so I am out this month😢😢 . I had a great idea to forge a couple from some mower blades I have laying around, but I have too much to think about now


so sorry for your loss,Prayers from all of us here


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Reed Lukens said:


> We're all praying for you guy Cass, very sorry for your loss. This month has been a blow out month for us also, we've lost 3 close friends in 3 weeks...


very sorry to hear this,Prayers for you all from us here


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> SOTM - September 2022 - Reclaimed or Repurposed Materials
> 
> This month's challenge is to create a frame out of an object that was previously used for something totally unrelated. The final frame does not have to resemble the objects that they started out as, the materials just need to be rebuilt into a slingshot. The more the frame is made from the repurposed material the better. We've had this contest before and it was lots of fun, so to give you some ideas, you can check out this link -
> 
> ...


Ok so it’s the 29th. I have immunology lab and lecture today and I have to work 12 hours tomorrow.

I’m totally in.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

MacGyver said:


> Ok so it’s the 29th. I have immunology lab and lecture today and I have to work 12 hours tomorrow.
> 
> I’m totally in.











Alright. Got a handful of popsicle sticks, a couple bamboo skewers, and a piece of a shipping box.


----------



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Pickle fork!!!!


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

Done. I’ll go record shooting it in a few. I’ll post the link here


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

Here’s shooting it


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice job @MacGyver , great video as well 🤠🍻


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

All good there! Nice job on the fast track!


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Nice job @MacGyver , great video as well 🤠🍻


Thanks a ton. It was a fun morning project!


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> All good there! Nice job on the fast track!


I have some time next week to play with but man today, tomorrow, and the weekend are going to be hopping. Have to get it while I can.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

First...great job by everybody who was able to participate!

Here's my second entry. First I have to say that this one did NOT end up as I intended but I'm still going to throw it in the ring 'cause it does shoot well and it's made out of a bunch of previously dumpster-bound scraps.
*What didn't work*...bought a mini laser pointer at the Dollar General for $1.25, it works fine, but I soon learned that it's just NOT practical for slingin'. Thought it might be a neat gimmicky add-on that could possibly work as a sighting ref but way too much fiddling involved to be worth it. As you can see in the pics, that is what the clothespin and the bead were for.....bust on that one.
Also, using the caster to act as a self-centering mount for the fork was a pain in the pouch. I ended up stabilizing the fork with a screw-eye and screw, initially to keep the laser from possibly spinning around and blinding me, lol, but I liked it stabilized for shooting so I left those pieces in.
Got mixed advice on line about two part epoxy working on wood-to-HDPE (the meat cutting benchtop core), I used it and it held great for about a week, then I notice some separation starting so I put in some coarse threaded 1/2in wood screws.
*What worked*...used baking soda mixed with some pigment powder and dropped in some superglue for the inlays, first time I've ever attempted that, definitely holds some promise. The piece of composite decking is easy to work with and is plenty strong but I know there are different kinds so not all will necessarily work,...this one does.
Anyway, learned a lot and had a ton of fun with this SOTM venture, I appreciate the chance to participate. 

Still needs some pretty rough looking, but this is final entry...







































And the quickie shoot vid, I'm very new to posting these, need to learn some editing software so you can actually see the target...apologies.
At least you can hear it hitting the can...thanks guys, this was fun...
Here's *HitMan*






Tim


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> First...great job by everybody who was able to participate!
> 
> Here's my second entry. First I have to say that this one did NOT end up as I intended but I'm still going to throw it in the ring 'cause it does shoot well and it's made out of a bunch of previously dumpster-bound scraps.
> *What didn't work*...bought a mini laser pointer at the Dollar General for $1.25, it works fine, but I soon learned that it's just NOT practical for slingin'. Thought it might be a neat gimmicky add-on that could possibly work as a sighting ref but way too much fiddling involved to be worth it. As you can see in the pics, that is what the clothespin and the bead were for.....bust on that one.
> ...


Still came out pretty cool Tim. Yeah what is it I think they recommend for that join, GorillaGlue Epoxy I believe. I could be wrong there, if so, someone please correct me. Nothing like a few wood screws to solve the problem though lol.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Still came out pretty cool Tim. Yeah what is it I think they recommend for that join, GorillaGlue Epoxy I believe. I could be wrong there, if so, someone please correct me. Nothing like a few wood screws to solve the problem though lol.


2part gorrila glue epoxy is the only stuff I recommend for it. Buuutttt!! A real big part is preparing the surfaces correctly. I'm sure Monroe's done a post on my way of doing it 👊👌👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Booral121 said:


> 2part gorrila glue epoxy is the only stuff I recommend for it. Buuutttt!! A real big part is preparing the surfaces correctly. I'm sure Monroe's done a post on my way of doing it 👊👌👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿.


Right on, thanks John.


----------



## Booral121 (Jan 6, 2019)

Sandstorm said:


> Right on, thanks John.


No bother bud 👊👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿 and I'm not saying my way is the only way to do it but it a way that works 👊👍🎯🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿💙👌


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Cool Shooter Tim @bottlecap 
🤠 🍻


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

MacGyver said:


> Done.


Really creative - nice job !!


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the hitman design - nice work !


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

snydes said:


> Really creative - nice job !!


Thanks a ton! It’s nice to do something strictly for fun


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Reed Lukens said:


> Cool Shooter Tim @bottlecap
> 🤠 🍻


Thanks Reed!


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

snydes said:


> Love the hitman design - nice work !


Thanks Snydes!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Nice work Tim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice work Tim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> ...


Thank you Darrell!


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Ok!!! The September SOTM is officially over 🤠🍻 
Here's the entries -









I'll have the polls open soon 😁


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

We have our winners
1) - @snydes
2) - @bottlecap
3) - @DGBurns42










Congratulations Guys 🤠🍻
There were Lot's of interesting builds this month, and the judges went by the voting system.
Great Jobs everyone!
I'll pm your badges to you soon.


----------



## bottlecap (Jan 16, 2021)

Thanks Reed and great job everybody,...congrats Snydes!, great looking sling!


----------



## snydes (Jan 9, 2021)

bottlecap said:


> Thanks Reed and great job everybody,...congrats Snydes!, great looking sling!


Thanks Bottlecap & Reed for administering the SOTM contests ... definitely some great entries this month.


----------



## MacGyver (Jan 19, 2021)

Good job! Now what’s next?!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

congratulations all and especially the winners


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Congrats guys, some very cool builds last month 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------

